# Yard of Horrors



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

I just finished completely redesigning my web site, the Yard of Horrors. It contains over a dozen how-to guides for building props (6 brand new ones), along with many other aspects involved in setting up a yard haunt. 


http://www34.brinkster.com/halloweenhaunt/home.htm


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that link.
Looks great. Cool design.

Saved it as a favorite. Tons of great ideas.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice site and sweet tutorial on your fog chiller! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Cool site some nice tutorials thanks


----------

